
Open Innovation Toolkit - t3ra
https://toolkit.mozilla.org/
======
fitzwatermellow
I posted a link to Candor[1] last week. Wharton's Adam Grant makes the
compelling argument that "group ideation" tends to produce less innovative
results. Creativity and shyness tend to be correlated after all. And consensus
around a "winner" often forms prematurely due to "anchoring" and "clustering"
biases.

By decoupling the two regimes, and perhaps even anonymizing the idea from its
creator, you've got a winning chance of allowing team members to unleash their
inner Jungian Shadow, and give reign to the daemons of inspiration ;)

[1] [http://www.usecandor.com/](http://www.usecandor.com/)

~~~
erlend_sh
Is this an ad? I'm seriously asking.

------
hexo
is this some kind of bad joke? human centered design from mozzila? how so?
after they took everything good from firefox... :D

~~~
bobajeff
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing.

It seems that since Firefox 2 they just kept making changes that didn't seem
to really be focused on the user so much as giving the UI designers something
to do.

Notable examples include:

* Making the buttons resemble a keyhole for no apparent reason.

* Hiding the forward button.

* Merging the forward and back button dropdown history list into one confusing ambiguous list.

* Adding an unholy orange button at the top.

